# Corbin, 1 yr. Old male ohio needs to be saved!1



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He looks so much like Radley. I'm sure the usual suspects around here will e-mail the rescues, but I'll also e-mail GRRAND in Louisville. Don't know how close Corbin is to KY, but maybe they know a group in Ohio that can help out.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I LOVE him. I wish I was in Ohio..how is that sweet face not saved?! Bring him to CA!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed all the OH rescues on the GRCA rescue list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

MyLissk Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful. My heart is twisting, but I cannot, in good conscience, take him. Things are just too upside down right now with Heidi's passing, and it wouldn't be fair to Corbin or my pups. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help this sweet boy out.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow he is beautiful. If Flora were a year older I would be ALL over Corbin. 

I'm sure he won't have a problem finding a good home, especially with you all watching out for him.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I seen this last night, already checked to see how far away he is from me and it's 4.5 hours. He sure is a cutie


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I know it's only been a day, but any word on rescues for this guy? I keep thinking about him...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He is such a nice looking boy, I'm sure someone will scoop him up!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> He is absolutely beautiful. My heart is twisting, but I cannot, in good conscience, take him. Things are just too upside down right now with Heidi's passing, and it wouldn't be fair to Corbin or my pups. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help this sweet boy out.


Blair, could you offer to foster him for one of the rescues?


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh he is absolutely beautiful!!

--
Rachel


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I keep checking to see if we have any updates on this guy, Boy would I love to take me. I keep looking at his pictures.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just tried calling them and there was no answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Corbin*

Please keep calling until you get an answer and also email!!

I have a friend that Lives in INDY, Deeogee, her name is Joanne, and might not be too far from this shelter because she said she's been there and there is a girl Teresa on Lab Forum that was there Saturday and saw him.
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/need-golden-retriever-t7320612.html


I'm pretty sure one of them might be able to get him for you and you guys can work out transport. It's probably not that far at all.
My email: [email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! He looks just like Danny did when he was a year old. Prayers being sent that he gets out soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for corbin.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Blair, could you offer to foster him for one of the rescues?


 
Maybe Heidi is sending him to you Blair, you're a wonderful mommy, and would make a great foster mommy too


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> He is absolutely beautiful. My heart is twisting, but I cannot, in good conscience, take him. Things are just too upside down right now with Heidi's passing, and it wouldn't be fair to Corbin or my pups. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help this sweet boy out.


 I understand the timing isn't right, but when I saw this post I immediately thought of you. One day Heidi is going to send you an angel! I just know it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Corbin*

Corbin is a doll.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawd, I hope he is put to sleep. The rescues are so full right now. I can send his info to someone, but I don't think they have space.

I just sent the info to someone I highly respect. If they have no room, Ugh!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG this incredibly adoptable dog cannot be allowed to die! Wish I could do something- I could have him a home in five minutes here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Sent you a private msg.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My contact, whom I love, has contacted someone else. I was told this place is low-kill and rescue friendly. I "think" it is being worked on. I'm at work and it's hard to check my home email. I'll keep checking.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

For some reason or another Corbin has just touched my heart. I can't have him but, I would not mind fostering him until we can find a place for him. 
He is about 4.5 hours away from me if someone lives closer and can meet me I don't mind driving. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

gil1075 said:


> For some reason or another Corbin has just touched my heart. I can't have him but, I would not mind fostering him until we can find a place for him.
> He is about 4.5 hours away from me if someone lives closer and can meet me I don't mind driving. Keeping fingers crossed.


Maybe you could start a new thread with this info so this doesn't get missed? 
I tried to call to see if he's been adopted or fostered but they aren't open until later. I'll check back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

barb Please check and let us know.

Gil said she could foster him until transport can be arranged.
A girl Rachel (Grafixmuse) 
[email protected]
from Lab Forum and here-lives in CT wants to adopt him and possibly Stop the Suffering in OHIO could pull him. I emld. Katie of Stop the Suffering.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi guys! Any news? What can I do to help???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

A girl Rachel, on Lab Forum and on here, grafixmuse-lives in Maine and wants to adopt him.

She will need transport help. Gil said she would foster him but she's 4 1/2 hrs. from Shelter. 
Stop the Suffering rescue in OH might be able to help-haven't rcvd a reply yet.

RACHEL EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG! He's has been adopted. I'm happy for Corbin. I hope he has a happy home.

But a little sad for me 

Thank you so much to all who offered to help, especially Karen.:bigangel:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's so wonderful for Corbin. GrafixMuse, there are alot of other puppers out there if you're interested


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel:

Maybe Stop the Suffering rescued him and they will need an adopter.
I'm trying to find out.
May not be back on Forum until about 6 PM Chicago Time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do not be sad. So many dogs need you! Maybe Karen remembers the name of the rescue that pulls from the south and other areas and brings the dogs into NE. 

Corbin had more than one adoption application pending from what I heard. Keep your eyes and heart open. Your Golden or another dog is out there waiting just for you.


----------

